

Startup Zen: Top 5 Ways to Approach the Downturn - flashinfremont
http://www.seattle20.com/blog/Startup-Zen-Top-5-Ways-to-Approach-the-Downturn.aspx

======
woodsier
Top 5 ways to X.

Where X = Anything.

Seriously, this guide has the same points made in any Startup Guide,
regardless of current financial environments.

------
wheels
People who include "5 ways" in blog titles will be the first against the wall
when the revolution comes.

To me it always screams, "I'm about to reduce a complex topic to a self-help
guide."

